# My existing software/processes> dream flow



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 15, 2007)

I presently shoot raw with Oly E3'',
I am not a convert to an all in one program, and use the facility that provides the max output and quality.
Present workflow.
Download from CF card via card reader using Downloader Pro to HDD
Import into LR at location.
Minimal use of Library mode.
Process raw files in develop module. or other raw converter.
on 1-1' scale. 
Default process: Silkypix 9.5; LR 8; Bibble 8; RSP 7.5
Quality output: Silkypix 9.5; RSP 8.5; LR 8; Bibble 8.
Work flow: RSP 9.5; LR 8.5; Bibble 8.5; Silkypix 8.
Overall: Silkypix 9; LR 8.25; Bibble 8.125; RSP (discontinued use due to no further development).
Printing: Qimage 9.5; LR 7; Bibble/Silkypix dont use; RSP na.

Dream flow.

Improved LR download from card reader.
Ability to begin using the Library module to manage files.(presently there are far to many reports of bugs/problems to move to this level.) The features are there just the confidence to move forward is lacking.

Inclusion of the likes of Photokit sharpener and Noiseware tools in the develop module of Lightroom.

Improved workflow.

If Qimage could be used as an option in the print module of LR this would be the ultimate experience


----------



## billg71 (Nov 15, 2007)

Denis, I'm not familiar with some of the software you mentioned(SilkyPix, RSP) but I've been using the LR library module to import/organize since v1.' was first released and haven't had ANY problems. I don't know where you're getting your "reports" but I haven't run across them.

As far as plug-ins for Develop, it would be nice but I'm afraid LR's structure doesn't lend itself to that feature. I use Noiseware and PK Sharpener in PS and they work very well, but LR is built around the ACR engine and would require some major re-work to allow plug-ins. More likely would be a separate module when Adobe finally gets LR structured enough to publish the SDK. There's a very informative discussion on this in the "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom" podcast, #1 and 2.

In the meantime, I'll use LR for all my import, global correction and printing functions.On the images that need NR or local correction/sharpening, I'll use CS3 and then come back to LR for organizing/export/printing.

Frankly, for a new product, I'm amazed at how well LR works and the quality of the software. The UI is consistent, intuitive and the program works well. So far(knock on wood) it hasn't broken my computer, crashed or lost  any images. Wish I could say the same for Capture NX....:frown:


----------



## Sean McCormack (Nov 15, 2007)

The Sharpening in Develop was designed with consultation from PixelGenius. 

There's a lot of vagueness about your requests for 'Improving' things. Specifics are the only way you'll get anything you want.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the comment Sean, I believe that most of what I would like are already in the feature request lists. With respect to the involvement of PixelGenius in the development it is something I had suspected. I usually use LR for my capture sharpening and initial noise reduction. 

I have read most of the posts in this and the user to user forum and have noted comments by Jeff S and others which suggest that LR will continue to improve. I am confident this will happen quite rapidly.

I think with the next update I should be ready to move into the use of the features in the library module. The print module I will continue to experiment and expect to improve my results.


----------

